# Timo Scheider & Audi R8 LMS Participation Confirmed for 2011 Race of Champions



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Host country Germany will have two teams in the ROC Nations Cup on December 3 as Timo Scheider and Timo Glock join forces for the event. 

Scheider and Glock will race for SAT1 Team Germany 2 as they look to defeat their compatriots and four-time ROC Nations Cup victors Sebastian Vettel and Michael Schumacher – along with the rest of the star-studded field from around the world. 

Scheider has spent over a decade racing in Germany’s DTM touring car series, twice winning the championship for the Audi works team in 2008 and 2009. He is also a winner of the Spa and Nürburgring 24-Hour races. 

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Still waiting to hear if the ROC will confirm Filipe Albuquerque. Also on Audi Sport's DTM squad, Filipe won the 2010 ROC in a surprise upset last year.


----------

